# Trivia 4/30



## luckytrim (Apr 30, 2019)

trivia 4/30
DID YOU KNOW...
Since 1951, the Jerry Lewis Telethon has raised $2.45  Billion.

1. She was born Mary Wollstonecraft Godwin, but we know her  as
............what ?
2. From what Musical is the song, 'Dulcinea' from  ?
  a. - Evita
  b. - Man of La Mancha
  c. - Carmen
  d. - A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the  Forum
3. How many stomachs does a cow have ?
4. Which 1986 film involves a collector's Ferrari, a Chicago  Cubs' game and 
a Rottweiler?
  a. - Turner & Hooch
  b. - Fast Times at Ridgemont High
  c. - the Breakfast Club
  d. - Ferris Beuller's Day Off
5. On board which battleship did Japan surrender to the USA,  ending WWII?
6. What does the acronym 'TASER' stand for ?
7. Which venomous amphibian was introduced to Queensland,  Australia in the 
1930s in an attempt to eradicate the cane beetle  ?
8.  Literature Lewis Carroll was the first to liken the term  "portmanteau" 
to a blended word in his poem "Jabberwocky". One of the  blended words in the 
poem was "chortled". What two words make up this word  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
At first ‘The Simpsons’ character Waylon Smithers, had  an  Afro-American 
skin tone.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Mary Shelly
2. - b
3. - 4
4. - d
5.  USS Missouri
6. Thomas A. Swift's Electric Rifle.
7. Cane Toad
8. Chuckle and Snort

TRUTH !!
It’s no secret that TV series are sometimes forced to make  changes to their
characters to appease audiences, casts and network  execs.
Bewitched’s Darrin and that Family Matters missing middle  child?

One of the weirdest switcheroos that TV fanatics will be well  aware of is
the skin color of
one Waylon Smithers from The Simpsons, which took exactly one  episode to go
from dark to the same yellow as the majority of the  characters.
Rather than being anything racially motivated, though,  Smithers’ black
guy-ness was
merely the result of an error in the animation process.


----------

